# mother with pups has diarrhea



## mhuntl (Dec 1, 2006)

This is my first experience with having puppies and the mother is having some very loose stools. The pups are 5 weeks old and very healthy. Mother appears and acts healthy as if she feels well, has a sheen to her coat and is very energetic. She's been having these loose stools for a week or so I suppose. Is this normal? I've thought maybe it was caused by her trying to clean up after the puppies. She's been wormed before having puppies.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Sometimes this can happen because the mom is licking up the pup's butts and feces. It can also happen because she may be eating a huge amount to feed the pups, and its just a bit much for her system. 

You should be helping her feed those pups now, get some of her kibble and add warm water to it to soften it, make it a bit soft and sloppy, so they can manage it, and put a flattish low bowl in with them a couple of times a day. You can certainly add a touch of canned food, I mean just a touch, and/or a tablespoon of skim milk powder too, to get them chowing down. 

Mom may try to instinctively eat this too so take her out and keep her out while the pups have a chance to start eating. Do check with the vet but you have to be careful of what you give the mom for diarrhea since the pups will get it through the milk. I would play it safe and give her only kaopectate, four or five times a day if need be, but no immodium unless you check with your vet, as that can be dangerous for the pups. People swear by pumpkin, I've never used it so don't know. 

If you start helping feed the pups, chances are the mom's stomach will settle on its own just from not eating puppy poop, or not eating such a lot of food. Remember at 5 weeks, they're just going to start to learn to eat, so just get out the camera and don't fuss, they're going to walk through it, etc, etc... keep a sense of humour !


----------



## mhuntl (Dec 1, 2006)

thanks. that was just what I figured was going on, but this being our first litter of pups made me not want to guess. I've been putting a bowl of food in for the pups a couple times a day like you suggested and I know the mom is eating what's left after the pups get done eating and we put her back in. I'm sure she is eating a lot more than normal and it's a higher fat food then she ate before the pups were born. It won't be long and the pups will be weaned and she can get back to normal.


----------



## Kim k (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm. In the exact same position and thus thread helped alot. I have a thia bankaew and has extremely large and extremely loose stools. I thaught we had a water buffalo. Thanks I will try some pumpkin and see if that helps.


----------

